# Cheap glasses (Aldi and Lidl)



## Bigsharn (27 Nov 2012)

Both have a sale soon including their sports glasses. Is there any difference in the quality between Aldi's own, and Crivit glasses?

For reference, the Aldi ones are £3.99, where the Crivit ones (which I've owned before) are £7.99, so it depends if the price difference is worth it?


----------



## MrJamie (27 Nov 2012)

Ive got some Crivit ones from a year or so ago too, 3 lenses with the removable ski sealed bit, they seem alright but ive hardly used them.


----------



## ian emmerson (27 Nov 2012)

I use the crivit ones and have had no problems at all, for the price I have been pleased with them.
I have bought a new pair every year believing at some point
I will lose or break them , which hasn't happened yet and now have 4 pairs.


----------



## marshmella (27 Nov 2012)

I bought the crivit (lidl) ones last year, they'd be great if they had a clear lens option.


----------



## Alan57 (27 Nov 2012)

I got the Lidl 3 lens ones last time they were in , find them very comfortable and have been good value for the money. Did think of buying some more expensive ones but these seem ok so haven`t bothered.


----------



## Moodyman (28 Nov 2012)

Having used Bolle I would not go anywhere near Aldi /Lidl ones now.

Bolle's safety glasses cost about the same but fit better and the lense is without a frame so you get good side visisbility. The screws on the arms of the Aldi/Lidl glasses rusted and snapped off rendering them useless.


----------



## 400bhp (28 Nov 2012)

Aldi ones are absolutely fine from experience. Just re-glue the rubber pads on the arms with strong glue as the stuff that is used is pretty rubbish.


----------



## Pauln (28 Nov 2012)

I have used the Aldi glasses with interchangeable lenses for the last 18 months or so and they have been great.


----------



## lulubel (28 Nov 2012)

I used the same pair of Aldi glasses for 4 years, and would still be using them if they hadn't broken in a crash. They didn't let too much air in so my eyes didn't get "windblasted" but they let in enough to not steam up badly. I was very happy with them.


----------



## Pauln (28 Nov 2012)

I will be picking up a spare pair on Sunday.


----------

